
Bill Gates on the Importance of Government for Innovation - tim_sw
https://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Accelerating-Innovation
======
FrancoDiaz
I would agree that the US government should have a role in funding pure
research.

What I find discouraging though is when uber-rich people like Gates and Buffet
advocate lots of government, and lots of taxes because they've made theirs.
And because of their wealth, high-profile, and connections with big government
figures, they consider themselves "part of government.

